# Get Your Wyoming Preference Points



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

The Wyoming preference point only purchase period is now open. It runs through October 31st, but why wait. I just picked up #4 for deer and #1 for antelope. I already have 5 for elk and don't need an additional before next year's hunt. 

I think I'll bounce over and buy my Michigan bear tag now.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Thanks for the reminder
I have 6 or 7 elk and 5 deer pp right now. Plan to use the deer next year.

Heard on the radio some parts of the west was tough on mule deer? Only caught the last end of it.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder. This one always slips my mine since it's so far after the rest of application season - thank god it's a long open period. 

Kingfisher - 

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...states-report-heavy-winter-losses-of-deer-elk

Definitely an above average winter loss throughout most of the west. Seems like it's not as bad as it was looking like it could be around Jan/feb. but definitely knocked the numbers back in a lot of places.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Just bought elk point #4. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

When you guys buy the points, is it hunt unit specific or just a point statewide, and then use it when you apply for your specific unit?


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

brushbuster said:


> When you guys buy the points, is it hunt unit specific or just a point statewide, and then use it when you apply for your specific unit?


Points are species specific, not unit. While different units will require different amount of points to draw, they're good for anywhere.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

shanny28757 said:


> Thanks for the reminder. This one always slips my mine since it's so far after the rest of application season - thank god it's a long open period.
> 
> Kingfisher -
> 
> ...


Note the comment coldest and snowiest winter in decades....thought we were going through a warming period? And before anyone turns this political, yes I realize its global, some localized areas will be colder.:lol:


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

For those of you that are building points, don't forget that WY averages points for a group application when it comes time to submit.

This doesn't work that well for the top units, but for the general units that might only take one or two points it can make a group trip very do able in a decent unit. Say two guys have four points and two guys have never applied, but you want to go as a group of four, you will be applying as a group with two points each which would draw the general tags now.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Huntmaster143 said:


> For those of you that are building points, don't forget that WY averages points for a group application when it comes time to submit.
> 
> This doesn't work that well for the top units, but for the general units that might only take one or two points it can make a group trip very do able in a decent unit. Say two guys have four points and two guys have never applied, but you want to go as a group of four, you will be applying as a group with two points each which would draw the general tags now.


I planned on doing that with my oldest next year for deer. Not sure I would with elk?


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

You have to look at it to see when you realistically can draw one of the top elk units. If you are 5-6 points back, it might be 15-20 years to draw. If you pool with others, you can have a good elk hunt with buddies on the general tag. Everyone's situation and goals are different.

I have a ton of deer points and I'd certainly look at sharing them for the right group hunt.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Huntmaster143 said:


> I have a ton of deer points and I'd certainly look at sharing them for the right group hunt.


I'd do the same with mine. I have no interest in returning with the group I hunted with a few years ago, so I've been assuming I'd eventually burn them on a solo hunt. However, if a MS group hunt starts to take shape, I'd consider jumping in.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Just got Elk point number 8 this morning.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Just got Elk point number 8 this morning.


Any plans in the works to cash them in Mike?


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

what's everyone's strategy in Wyoming? I've never been and only have a couple points.

Seems like there are lots of great hunts for all species with only a couple points, maybe a few more for elk, but definitely not max points


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

shanny28757 said:


> what's everyone's strategy in Wyoming? I've never been and only have a couple points.
> 
> Seems like there are lots of great hunts for all species with only a couple points, maybe a few more for elk, but definitely not max points


Mine changed from when I started, twice actually. A good friend of mine has access to a cabin in South Pass City, and started going out 7-8 years ago for deer and then elk, all DIY in general units. He told me to start buying points so I could go with them, so I did. I went for deer in 2013 and planned to go back the following year for elk. The deer hunt was miserable, for non-hunting reasons, so I backed out on elk. I kept buying points however and decided I'd start saving for the top units and eventually go back out solo for both species.

Fast forward and another good friend of mine decided to get into the point game with me. The two of us decided that hunting elk would be a lot more fun when we were relatively young and in good shape. So instead of waiting another 10+ years to hunt, we booked with an outfitter for next year to hunt in a general unit. With the requirement for non-residents to use an outfitter in designated Wilderness Areas, you can get a really good hunt with a general tag.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

shanny28757 said:


> what's everyone's strategy in Wyoming? I've never been and only have a couple points.
> 
> Seems like there are lots of great hunts for all species with only a couple points, maybe a few more for elk, but definitely not max points


Same boat here. About to buy elk pt # 3. I have 2 deer and 2 antelope pts. I probably won't buy any more deer or antelope. 
For elk, I'm going to apply for a top archery hunt, in hopes of drawing random. General as second choice. 
Where ever I end up elk hunting, I'll scout for deer. If I like what I see, I'll go back for deer.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

slabstar said:


> I probably won't buy any more deer or antelope.


A friendly reminder that you can only skip one year of buying points in Wyoming before you lose them.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

WMU05 said:


> A friendly reminder that you can only skip one year of buying points in Wyoming before you lose them.


Thanks! I thought it was 3 years! Glad you mentioned it. 
I'll get out there soon.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> Any plans in the works to cash them in Mike?


Nope. Actually haven't even thought about it. Still just buying them, and going to make that decision in the next 5 years maybe.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Nope. Actually haven't even thought about it. Still just buying them, and going to make that decision in the next 5 years maybe.


I look at Wyoming kind of the same way. It's always there and there are great opportunities at lots of different point levels. Plus the draw is later in the year and you can buy preference points all summer.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Nope. Actually haven't even thought about it. Still just buying them, and going to make that decision in the next 5 years maybe.


Let me know if you want to apply for elk together.LOL


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> Just bought elk point #4. Thanks for the reminder!


What's your plan?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

slabstar said:


> What's your plan?


I plan to have enough points to draw when, and if, I can find the time to go.
Idaho this year, Alaska next year, I may go to Manitoba for WT, I'd like to hunt moose, and I have 4 Iowa points banked.


----------

